# Paper that is Silver for B & W



## TeenieWahineVRK (Oct 27, 2014)

Well Hi y'all ... I am getting back into Photography after taking a 20 year Sabbatical.  Back in HS we had this Silver paper that was used for normal B & W and it was awesome for a different take on it.... Has anyone come across this type of paper I cant seem to find it online anywhere.


EDIT...... needs to be for Darkroom use please


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I just googled silver photo paper and a site called freedompaper.com came up and there is some under Fine art & photo, sub heading fine art photography.  you can select metallic paper on the left side.


----------



## TeenieWahineVRK (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks  yeah cause I did a really cool reproduction of a pic of my grandmother on that paper I am thankful that I am back in the Darkroom


----------



## TeenieWahineVRK (Oct 27, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> I just googled silver photo paper and a site called freedompaper.com came up and there is some under Fine art & photo, sub heading fine art photography.  you can select metallic paper on the left side.


not for darkroom use


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is correct - Kodak PROFESSIONAL ENDURA Premier Metallic Photo Paper 1993757

It's for color, I don't see any for BW


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 27, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> Not sure if this is correct - Kodak PROFESSIONAL ENDURA Premier Metallic Photo Paper 1993757
> 
> It's for color, I don't see any for BW



That is used by a printer it's it won't work for darkroom prints. The OP is spicificly asking about darkroom printing paper.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 27, 2014)

TeenieWahineVRK said:


> Well Hi y'all ... I am getting back into Photography after taking a 20 year Sabbatical.  Back in HS we had this Silver paper that was used for normal B & W and it was awesome for a different take on it.... Has anyone come across this type of paper I cant seem to find it online anywhere.
> 
> 
> EDIT...... needs to be for Darkroom use please



All B&W darkroom paper has silver in it. It's part of what makes it light sensitive.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 27, 2014)

Are you sure it was a paper, and not a post processing step?

This sounds a lot like the Halo-Chrome system applied to a freshly made print. It's just a couple more baths, but uses standard b&w paper.

Even if that's not what you're remembering, perhaps it would be a viable substitute.


----------



## compur (Oct 28, 2014)

Once upon a time there was a company that made a line of darkroom papers with a metallic silvery sheen to them. I don't recall the name but I'm pretty sure they are long gone by now.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know of any B&W photo paper for darkroom use that _looks_ silver. Compur's probably right, that chances are whatever you're remembering isn't made any more.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 28, 2014)

Sadly, Compur is right.  Stuff came in silver as well as gold and if I remember some colours too.  Most likely long gone.


----------



## compur (Oct 28, 2014)

I think this may be the paper:
Cachet Expo AG Silver Metallic 8x10/10 sheets Glossy #3 | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

... though it has a different name than I remember. "No longer manufactured."

But, this site claims to have the last remaining stocks of it:
darkroom


----------



## TeenieWahineVRK (Oct 29, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> TeenieWahineVRK said:
> 
> 
> > Well Hi y'all ... I am getting back into Photography after taking a 20 year Sabbatical.  Back in HS we had this Silver paper that was used for normal B & W and it was awesome for a different take on it.... Has anyone come across this type of paper I cant seem to find it online anywhere.
> ...


Right but I am looking for the complete Metallic look


----------



## TeenieWahineVRK (Oct 29, 2014)

compur said:


> Once upon a time there was a company that made a line of darkroom papers with a metallic silvery sheen to them. I don't recall the name but I'm pretty sure they are long gone by now.


I think that is what I was looking for and I used them in the Early 90's


----------



## TeenieWahineVRK (Oct 29, 2014)

compur said:


> I think this may be the paper:
> Cachet Expo AG Silver Metallic 8x10/10 sheets Glossy #3 | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
> 
> ... though it has a different name than I remember. "No longer manufactured."
> ...


thanks


----------

